# New way to Poll here at DBSTalk



## Guest (Jan 9, 2002)

In order to have more accurate polling, a seperate password protected forum has been established. Only registered members may enter this forum by entering the password POLL (all caps). 

With the old way of polling, we had too many non-registered users voting more than one time. This way, the polls are more accurate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks Chris for setting this up, I know it fustrated some folks out there when they posted a poll only to come back and see the ballot box was stuffed.

One thing about polls it it lets us easily voice our opinion and to judge others feelings on subjects.

Now that the polls are better controled I hope the polls will be more accurate. With more accurate polls the satellite companies will pay better attention, believe me they are watching us closely!

Thanks again.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2002)

I like it. It seemed like the polls would always be at the top like there was a new post. Looks like I registered just in time to get in on this


----------

